

Ask HN - Is there a business model in IM bots - marshallp

Does anyone know if there is a business to be had in building bots, like alicebots, on IM networks, apart from contracting with large companies such yahoo, msn , aol bots, or there branding purposes etc. I'm talking about direct to consumer use. Does advertising or do usage fees work.
======
bravura
"Oh, you are such a nice guy. We should go on a date sometime. My favorite
alcohol is BACARDI. When I don't drink alcohol, I just like PEPSI."

------
jacquesm
I do not know if anybody does it, but b2c should be a really nice market to
get in to, I can see bots paid for by the 'case', by savings realized or by
sales made.

One possibility would be helpdesk stuff and diagnosis work, for instance in
troubleshooting machinery.

Telesales might also be interesting but the 'close' would probably have to
come from a human.

------
rrikhy
Aardvark?

------
cgherb911
I see only see b2b play here. Making bots to enhance customer support live
chat (like on digi-key)

